#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Procuro técnico rádio e fibra

## VNInfo

Procuro técnico com experiência em rádio ubiquiti, Mikrotik, Intelbras.
Fibra óptica.
Local de trabalho: litoral paranaense, ilha do mel e baía de Paranaguá.
Tem que ter carta de habilitação.
Interessados: (41) 3455-2479 / 99993-7563
E-mail: [email protected]

----------


## infoservwireless

Tambem estamos a procura na região central do RS.

51 3718-3205
InfoServ-NET

----------


## elielton

Tbém estamos a procura para Goioerê PR interessados entrar em contato por email [email protected] ou skype elielton.vipnet

----------


## wbrustolim

Aoo vó entrar em contato . Tem whatsapp aí pessoal?

----------

